# Ser solidarios sólo cuesta un click.



## Cacho (Mar 29, 2009)

Hola gente...

Hace ya algunos años tengo puesta como página de inicio en todas las computadoras que manejo la página de "Por Los Chicos" (PLC).
La dirección no es nada difícil: http://www.porloschicos.com/.
Es una ONG sin fines de lucro que hace convenios con algunos auspiciantes que, a cambio de publicidad, aportan plata para comprar comida que se destina a comedores infantiles de Argentina.

El mecanismo no es nada complicado: Uno entra a la página y hace click en un botón grandote y azul que está a la izquierda y dice "Doná comida gratis. Hacé click acá". Después de clickear en ese botón aparece la famosa publicidad (no es más que un cuadrito con el nombre del patrocinador de ese momento) y ya hay un poco más de comida para algún chico que la necesita.
El sitio sólo acepta una donación por computadora por día, por eso es importante que seamos la mayor cantidad posible de donantes diarios.

Está la opción de poner la página como la de inicio, con lo que cada vez que abrimos el navegador tenemos el recordatorio de lo fácil que es ser solidarios. Para esto, bien se hace a mano, bien se entra a "¿Qué más puedo hacer?" dentro de la página, de ahí a "Para Todos" y una de las opciones es hacer de PLC la página de inicio. Otra forma de hacer lo mismo es hacer click en "Sumá Ayuda", más o menos al centro y abajo de la pantalla. Eso te deja en la misma pantalla que el otro trámite.

Hoy ya doné comida, igual que hice casi todos los días de los últimos tres o cuatro años. Ahora espero que alguien más haga lo mismo.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 29, 2009)

por los chicos


----------



## Selkir (Abr 3, 2009)

3 click más!


----------



## mabauti (Abr 3, 2009)

done!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 3, 2009)

Gracias a todos.

Si se les hace costumbre ese click (como a mí), poco a poco podemos ayudar a muchos por mucho tiempo, de a un día a la vez.

Mientras tanto, gracias de nuevo por sus clicks.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 5, 2009)

Muy buena iniciativa! yo ya he colaborado también. he añadido la página.
Un click por día, un plato más de comida.
Debería ponerse en destacados....
Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 8, 2011)

buena iniciativa  ,aportare un clik por dia  seguro,despues veo como puedo   meter    mas clik


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 9, 2011)

Vale, agrego el link a mi web 
Saludos...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 10, 2011)

Yajure dijo:
			
		

> listo, ya clickeé



asi todos los dias,mejor ase un scrip o como e llame y que diariamente tu pc clikee automaticamente ,si queres   y si tenes debian o  un linux te lo  paso y el clik se ase  automatico


----------



## Diego German (Ene 10, 2011)

Ya DONE  .....


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 10, 2011)

yo había visto eso antes por algún lado, pensaba que era un fraude o spam, pero ya que veo que lo comentan me uno a la causa


----------



## angel36 (Ene 10, 2011)

un click....por cada mensaje en moderación....................jajaj así lo hacemos productivo ya que estamos allí seguido.... búscale la forma cacho ......mientras tanto que se voluntario...........


----------



## Tavo (Ene 10, 2011)

Yo ya clickeé varias veces en la firma de Cacho. Y... Habré donado como... 100grs de comida. 

Ojalá entre todos podamos ayudar a estos chicos.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 10, 2011)

De a un click...
Trabajo hormiga, que le dicen. Ninguno hace mucho, pero entre muchos la cosa es distinta 

Gracias por los clicks, siempre ayuda sumar uno más.

Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 10, 2011)

Ya sabia de esta pagina por gente amiga, y hago mis pequeñisimo aporte casi todos los dias, entre todos podemos hacer algo considerable por los demas, saludos y felicitaciones a quienes hayan apoyado a esta iniciativa!

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 10, 2011)

lo interesante de todo esto, es que funciona como cadena de favores...

esas tipicas cadenas en las que 1 persona lo hace y recomienda a 3 más...en este caso son muchos mas que 3...

luego esas 3 personas deben recomendarlo a 3...y asi sucesivamente...con lo cual queda en poco tiempo un resultado asombroso y está basado en potencias de 3 (al cubo)

por ende en muy poco tiempo se llega a cubrir a toda la comunidad.

a meter más clicks!!!


----------



## Picchip (Ene 10, 2011)

yo antes tenia un sistema como el nombrado pero lo destinaba a ayudar a las personas de mi ciudad que tienen menos o nada. O cuando no lo destiba a esto lo destinaba a hacer pozos en paises subdesarrollados. Yo tuve una profesora a la que le daba el dinero y ella lo gestionaba, poruqe ella viaja para hacer que este dinero se invierta de verdad. Ahora estoy pensando en empezar de nuevo.

Espero que cuando la cree tambien me ayuden tal y como yo voy a ayudar.

gracias y saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 14, 2011)

¿Por que no había visto el tema antes?

Recuerdo solo una vez que le di Click a la firma de Cacho y pensaba que eso era todo. Ahora será el pan de cada día.

Saludos!


----------



## Imzas (Ene 14, 2011)

Hola, no puedo entrar a la page por que en mi práctica profesional esta bloqueado. .


----------



## Cacho (Ene 14, 2011)

Se agradece igualmente la intención Jaz.

@Picchip: La red esa no es mía, ni trabajo para ellos, ni pertenezco a la ONG (Organización No Gubernamental) que la lleva adelante y administra. Sólo me parece muy positivo e interesante lo que hacen.

@Todos: Gracias por los clicks.

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 15, 2011)

Yo pensé que esto violaba las Normas de Participación:



> 2.2 Está prohibido publicar enlaces (links o URL) que incluyan algún sistema de comisiones, afiliados, referidos o cualquier otro sistema del tipo pago por clic (pay per click), tanto en el cuerpo de los mensajes como en el espacio destinado a la firma de usuario.


----------



## angel36 (Ene 15, 2011)

No le veo la relación.....ya que al hacer "click".....no estoy pagando nada.......nada sale de mi cuenta y mucho menos de mi bolsillo................

Es depende de como se mire........ademas nos es para el mal de nadie sino para el beneficio de muchos.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Yo pensé que esto violaba las Normas de Participación:


pero eso vale si es para negocio propio ,en este caso no vale porque es caridad y  los unicos veneficiados son los niños


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 15, 2011)

Habria que aclarar o modificar esa regla porque es verdad lo que dice lazaro. Se contradice.
En cuanto a la iniciativa me parece muy buena
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2011)

a muchas reglas se contradicen o otras no se cumplen como deverian,ya dejen de buscarle el pelo o  la pata al gato???
como era el dicho? el pelo al gato,,,la pata al gato?
no   sean extremista ¡¡¡ siempre las reglas son flexibles ,
,,,,y si no les gustan las reglas ¡¡¡tengo  otras reglas ,,,(aca van las risas,pero no sale la bolita amariya  emoticon se llama )
las del julien juas juas juas


----------



## Cacho (Ene 15, 2011)

¿Y qué parte de la Norma 2.2 violaría ese link? (ejercicio de comprensión de textos )

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2011)

juasssss y ahora ¡¡¡¡¡¡ que dicen los  la 5   patas del gato ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 15, 2011)

Rey, no entendi mucho lo que quisiste decir, pero bueno. No importa.
En cuanto a la iniciativa vuelvo a repetir, me parece muy buena, y siempre que miro los post de cacho meto clicks.
Pero volviendo a las reglas.. es relativo el tema de la flexibilidad. Y creo que hay muchas cosas que no son justas debido a eso. Pero bueno, no quiero ofender a nadie solamente dar mi opinion respecto a las reglas que se "tendrian" que cumplir por igual.
saludos


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ene 15, 2011)

Yo tambien ya me uno a la causa ya la hice mi pag de inicio saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2011)

yo    dije por otra cosa ,es cuando  dicen bo***do con   arteriscos evadiendo la norma ,esa no la cumple casi nadie ,
*



			2.6 No está permitido publicar palabras, enlaces o cualquier otro contenido que haya sido censurado en Foros de Electrónica. Tampoco está permitido eludir la censura añadiendo espacios o cualquier otro caracter, substituyendo caracteres, o utilizando cualquier otro método para evitarla.
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*
*una regla no tiene porque ser  justa¡¡¡  *   por eso son reglas ,depende   el punto de vista puede ser justa   o injusta 
igual no entiendo que parte es la que no  cumple en este caso cacho ????
si lees bien 
*



			2.2 Está prohibido publicar enlaces (links o URL) que incluyan algún sistema de comisiones, afiliados, referidos o cualquier otro sistema del tipo pago por clic (pay per click), tanto en el cuerpo de los mensajes como en el espacio destinado a la firma de usuario.
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*el links no es para pagar nada ni  afiliarse,ni cobrar nada,tampoco vende nada ,seguro que te confundís  por *(del tipo pago por clic (pay per click))* o es eso o estas ca**ente con  los moderadores y  le  buscas el  ''pelo al huevo'' ''la quinta pata  al gato'' ''la mosca en la sopa''     solo   para molestar ,pero para molestia estoy  yo ,el rey  julien ,
PD:
pone ejemplos  de  reglas incumplidas o   denuncia ,solo apretás en  donde dice ''¿mensaje inapropiado? luego explicas porque te  parece inapropiado y listo ,no importa si es moderador o no ,se hace justicia ,por lo menos nadie se queja de  que  los mod no obedezcan ni atienda nuestras  quejas y reclamos ,por lo menos 
en mi caso ,me pusieron un punto (mal dado)reclame y   asta recibí las debidas disculpas ,asi que   por mi esta bien 
no  quise ofender   ni nada ,nomas explique   mi  particular punto de  vista real de su majestad el  rey julien
y bueno ya esta 
unos saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 16, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y qué parte de la Norma 2.2 violaría ese link? (ejercicio de comprensión de textos )
> 
> Saludos



Lo mismo digo... No menciona _Organizaciones_ Benéficas sin fines de lucro.


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 16, 2011)

Esta bien. Vos diste tu punto de vista y yo el mio. 
Tampoco te pongas tan agresivo porque yo estoy hablando bien.
Y no, no estoy enojado con ningun moderador!! como puedo estarlo? 
Si cacho siempre me dio una mano con mis preguntas bobas, lo mismo con Andres, que me cambio el nick recientemente.
Y si para vos es molestar o buscar "la quinta pata al gato", te puedo asegurar que estas muy equivocado.
Saludos y no opino mas!

PD: ya la hice pag. de inicio


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 16, 2011)

no me enoje  ni  me puse agresivo ,disculpame si asi lo sentiste


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 16, 2011)

En fin no sigamos discutiendo porque no llegamos a ningun lado .
Ahora que miro bien la firma la verdad que me agarro miedo de haber podido enfadar a su majestad jajaja
No me expulse de su reino  
PIEDAD!! jajaj
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 16, 2011)

es verdad no discusiones que  no llegamos a ningun puerto ¡¡¡¡¡¡
lo de la firma ,naaa no me hagas caso nunca  me enojo  ni   me  enfado ¡¡¡¡¡¡
es un  poco de psicología inversa para que  miren el perfil ,pero soy mancito 
un saludo a la plebe ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 16, 2011)

Yo, tambien done, que bien se siente


----------

